# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  vispaariigi par atmel

## parols

gribu iemaaciities programmeet atmel un saprast kas laaciitim veederaaa
dereetu zinaat:kaadu modeli labaak izveeleeties(peec cenas un kvalitaates)
un kaa notiek binaara programmeesana
piem spiezot sleedziiti(pushbutton)
00000111 ievada kko

----------


## dmd

mani jau personīgi paķer attiny2313. maksā sīknaudu, bet nav apdalīts ar iespējām pārāk smagi.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

atmega32 jaudigs un pilns ar perihipaliem!  ::

----------


## Velko

Mans iecienītākais ir ATmega8. Sīkām vajadzībām - ATtiny25.

Apgūstot pamatus, manuprāt jāsāk ar iespējami vienkāršu čipu, citādi no iespēju un informācijas daudzuma var "sareibt galva". Pats mācījos uz ATtiny12, to gan laikam vairs nevar nopirkt (vismaz DIP versijā), bet datašītu tāpat vērts palasīt - pietiekoši īss un apgūtās lietas noderēs arī citiem čipiem.

Varu ieteikt šādus linkus: AVRBeginners.net un AVRFreaks rakstiņus.

Protams - nokačā AVR Studio un pabaksties ar simulatoru.

----------


## marcina

> Protams - nokačā AVR Studio un pabaksties ar simulatoru.


 Der minēt, ka tam simulatoram nepieciešams ļoti pielāgoties, ja nav JTAG...
1. sagaidīt Timer inerruptu dažkārt var būt ilgs jautājums, tādēļ vajadzēs samāklsoti samazināt Timer vērtības...
2. ir dažas muļķīgas kļūdas, piem., man tā atgadījies ar Timer PWM modi (kādu - neatceros) un simulators vienkārši ignorēja to

Nu un kāpēc jāsāk ar to vieglāko - nav jēgas...
Ņem normālu atmegu8 vai atmegu8535 utt. izmanto sākumā tikai ko vajag, piem., taimerus, pēc tam palēnām ievajdzēsies vēl šo un to, kas jau ietilps tās Megas perifērijā  ::

----------


## M_J

Pats sāku, tiesa, ne ar Atmeliem, bet ar PICiem nopērkot demo plati, ar uzlodētiem mikroslēdžiem, septiņsegmentu indikatoriem, reseta ķēdi, kvarcu un citiem pribambasiem, protams pamatni priekš paša procesora un vēl ar brīvu vietu, kur pašam kaut ko uzlodēt. Platīte bija visnotaļ sakarīgi pārdomāta. Tas tomēr atviegloja pašu sākumu. Vismaz bija skaidrs - ja nekas nenotiek, vaina nav kaut kādās reseta, barošanas vai kvarca ķēdēs, bet tajā, ko ar programmatoru iepūtu procesorā, sākot jau ar visiem fuse bitiem, un pēc tam tikai ar programmu.

----------


## cobalt

Da iesākumā tur shēma uz rokas pirskstiem saskaitāmu detaļu daudzumā... labāk iemācīties, kā palaist atmeli savādāk ieraudzīs visas tās kita trilijons gaismiņasun nobīsies. A ka pats no nulles tais, tad arī skaidrība pamatīgāk rodas, tādu kitu tu no datora vien redzi... ta jau uzreiz var pie LPT slēgt ledus un C programmēt.

----------


## Lemings

Nu es sāku ar atmega16, taisīju pirmo plati un nobrīnījos, ka viss strādā. Nu man liekas varbūt arī demo plati kādu nopirkt būs vieglāk. Programmatoru arī var taisīt vai pirkt. Ja pērk JTAG programmatoru, jāņem vērā, ka JTAG kājas nevar izmantot citiem mērķiem, ja JTAG ir ieslēgts.

----------


## parols

par c/c++ u.t.t. tie man nepatiik
objektorientētās valodas
kaucik maaku pascal,nedaudz ielauzos asm lai vareetu borland pascal 7.0 dabuut peli,256/24-bit... kraasas un 1024x768... izskirtspeejas

----------


## karloslv

Nevajag jaukt c un c++, tas nav čerez-čortočku viens un tas pats. Pirmkārt, C ir stipri zema līmeņa valoda, principā tāds makroasemblers vien ir. Ja māki paskālu, neredzu nekādas problēmas pāriet uz C. Otrkārt, neviens nespiež C++ rakstīt objektorientēti. Saukt to par objektorientētu valodu ir muļķīgi - tajā ir iespējas vieglāk rakstīt šāda stila kodu, taču nekas neliedz rakstīt praktiski tajā pašā vecajā C stilā.

----------

